# symptoms- boy/girl??



## Belle

So i feel really different with this pregnancy from my last that being a boy! i really feel i could be having a girl. I thought for a bit of fun we could lst down symptoms and see how similar each of us are and what u all think ur having!!
ok so i'm usually sick 1st thing in the morning then i'm ok all day but the evenings.......my god i feel sick all night long!!
I'm also having such bad wind, to the point its getting hard to hide from people:blush:
I also get very tired from about 1pm for a couple of hours
and mainly i wanna eat EVERYTHING in sight! I couldn't eat a thing with my 1st as i was so sick!!
anyone else with same symptoms??!!


----------



## Vickie

In first tri I was nauseas all day and all night for about three weeks, than it was pretty sporadic. I still get tired in the afternoons and take a nap most days that I'm home. I think I'm having a boy. We'll see tomorrow though (hopefully!)


----------



## Belle

ooooo keep us updated!!! goodluck!!


----------



## wiggles

This is my first so I don't have anything to compare to but here are my symptoms:
I have been feeling fine first thing in the morning but get moments throughout the day where I feel sick but never am. I find eating helps. I too am unfortunately suffering bad wind but constipation is a problem too. I get very tired at about 4pm am useless if I don't sleep for a couple of hours early evening.

I wonder if any of these symptoms are like yours with your boy, they are quite different from your current list. It would be really interesting to see if there was a pattern.


----------



## Vickie

Will definately make a post when we get home tomorrow!


----------



## anita665

Well I'm a bit further along and apparently having a boy. 

I had terrible sickness which started in the afternoon and was at it's worst in the evenings. It went at 10 weeks & was replaced by occasional but worse than usual heartburn. So far I've hardly had any sore breasts or lower back ache but I have a problem with my back so it hurts constantly further up. I've craved mostly sweet food even though before I was pregnant I'd just about always want savory and I go through stages where I can't stop eating for days and then days of not eating much at all.


----------



## Belle

when i was pregnant with my boy i was sick sick sick!! i craved sweet things then too, couldn't stand food so it was always ribena and lucazade and sweeties!!
this one i wanna eat everythings and just can't get enough dairy!! milk, butter, cheese.mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!
i had awful heartburn with my boy too, haven't had any as yet.


----------



## yumumleelou

hey, Belle i had exactly the same symptoms as you got. mmmm im thinking pink! x x x x


----------



## Vivanco

When pregnant with my little girl - 

Sickness all day
Bad skin (old wives tales says during pregnancy with a girl they steal your looks!)
Weight loss
Bad hair
Bad temper!!
Heartburn


will edit it i remember more x

ps after thinking i had morning sickness last week (which turned out to be a horrendous bug) i feel fine and dandy!!!!! Think OH would like a little fella this time but i have no preferance!!!


----------



## coccyx

Had awful morning sickness with first 3 pregnancies, all girls, this time know I'm having a boy and have had a lot of evening nausea and occasional sickness. Huge appetite in first 3 months this time.:hi:


----------



## dizzle

This is my first, and I'm kind of similar to you Belle.

I feel fine first thing, then sick and dizzy and crampy 10-1. Then tired all afternoon, ridiculous hungry in early evening and then nauseous and crampy again.

It's been the same every day, and I also keep REALLY REALLY wanting meat (I'm normally vegetarian!) so whether its a boy or girl ir clearly takes after its dad! :happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I feel totally different with this one - I really hope that means I'm having a boy this time!!! I think that the fact that the baby has 50% different genetics though may be a more likely explaination. 

Ps Dizz - I have been itching to eat chicken too!!!


----------



## dizzle

Ooh! Glad its not just me with the random chicken cravings. Had to send OH out for southern fried chicken earlier and now I feel like a murderess :cry:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:rofl: I have to admit to eating one of my hubby's chinese chicken balls (ahem!) with sweet and sour sauce and my god it was divine......I am a baaaaad woman!!!


----------



## nikky0907

My first pregnancy so I can't compare but this is pretty much how it works:I wake up feeling sick,I don't eat anything because the smell makes me sick,When I leave the house I'm sick and dizzy and that stays for the entire morning,for lunch I eat an apple or a greipfruit because everything else makes me sick,In the afternoon it gets a little better so I that's the time for me to eat something and have cofee with my friends(the best part of the day for me),in the evening I am once again sick and dizzy and I can't eat,then I can't fall asleep,when I finally do,it's time to wake up and everything starts over....I hope that means I'm having a girl-stubborn and a handful-but a girl...


----------



## Margerle

Belle said:


> So i feel really different with this pregnancy from my last that being a boy! i really feel i could be having a girl. I thought for a bit of fun we could lst down symptoms and see how similar each of us are and what u all think ur having!!
> ok so i'm usually sick 1st thing in the morning then i'm ok all day but the evenings.......my god i feel sick all night long!!
> I'm also having such bad wind, to the point its getting hard to hide from people:blush:
> I also get very tired from about 1pm for a couple of hours
> and mainly i wanna eat EVERYTHING in sight! I couldn't eat a thing with my 1st as i was so sick!!
> anyone else with same symptoms??!!

Nope, but my first pregnancy and this one are like night and day and they're both girls :)

I was not sick at all with first, I was massively sick the entire first trimester with this one.

The things I'm craving are completely different.

I'm carrying different... my hair is growing different, my skin is a lot better with this one..

Like I said, night and day with almost all aspects lol.

:: shrug :: :blush: :hugs:


----------



## sallie

With my 1st i threw up all day everyday and cud only eat mcdonalds put 5 stone on and it was a boy, 2nd pregnancy axactly the same weightgain, sick all way through again and could only keep kebabs down and it was another boy, 3rd pregnancy, completely different, hardly any sickness, 1stone weightgain but still craved anything savoury but again it was a boy and this is my 4th, i feel sick constantly, not bin sick for a week now but the feeling still there, cookin makes me feel sick, i want to eat everything in sight, mainly sweet things tho, chocolate i cant leave alone and haribo sweets, so maybe sugar an spice an all things nice i cud get a pink 1 this time!


----------



## kelly2903

hi well heres my symptoms.

felt sick from 7 weeks would only be sick every 5 days or so. sickness feeling went at about 9 weeks so was only actually sick a few times. was very tired and ate everything. but felt great didnt feel preggers at all. 
then aout 6 months my sickness came back and i was actually sick every morning and then felt great. not sick as often now. but its still there brushing teeth makes me feel sick. but im ok once ive got it done.

im having a girl. a lazy one for that matter.

my friend has 3 girls 
she had terrible pregnancy with all of them she hardly ever got out of bed, she was sick all the time. she felt that sh*t she had to get OH to help bath her and shave ect.........
her last pregnancy she felt great with hardly any sickness totally different pregnancy and she had a little boy.

good luck hun. i hope you get what you want. ( which is a girly im guessing)
keeping my fingers crossed for you.:happydance:


----------



## gde78

I'm not being sick at all but feel really nauseous and hearburny all the time. Having really really vivid dreams, have really sore boobs - if I brush them with a towel I feel like someone has taken a razor to my nipples! - I'm soooo tired but not sleepy tired like weary tired, and I'm asleep by 9 but waking up again for the loo in the early hours. Cannot stop peeing! I did have really bad wind, but that seems to have past, and I'm really spotty. Get really lightheaded sometimes as well. Also I'm incredibly dimwitted - more so than normal! Choc, cheese and chips are my best friends, and I've never really been a chocolate lover! Can't stomach tea, lettuce (!) wine or steak - so far lol! I had a bit of choc the other day and the nausea went away. Don't know if that means pink!!!???


----------



## Belle

oh my my nipples feel like that too!! i never remember them being that bad with my 1st!! only time will tell i guess!!


----------



## Rhorysmama

mmm pickles, fruits, and veggies! no joke... I swear I am eating everything healthy this time...well except for yesturday when I wanted chicken sooo bad.. wierd I know.... I think I have been through 4 jars of pickles... not just any pickles but the polish dill store brand ones.... even wierder...with my little boy I was very sick in the late afternoons but this time it is the opposite, first thing in the morning, I can't even turn my head wrong. With they boy I craved JUNK!! lol Before I was exhausted and slept 24/7... this time I am up all hours of the night..exhausted but can't sleep... and the other craving... lets just say my husband likes this pregnancy a lot better then the last one :) ... He wants a girl this time and he was right last time... so we will see!


----------



## vb032

Hi all,
In my 1st pregnancy Boy - I had occasional sickness, couldnt stop eating, bad skin and heartburn.
2nd pregnancy Girl- I was sick 5-6 times a day went off most food, skin was good, tired and didnt put on as much weight!
This time im sick as soon as i wake up and feel sick all day went off food have to think on the day what i fancy eating that day, absolutely shattered sleeping half the day and boobs very sore....this one has me confused with both my previous I had a gut instinct what i was having and was right this time i have no idea lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Belle said:


> when i was pregnant with my boy i was sick sick sick!! i craved sweet things then too, couldn't stand food so it was always ribena and lucazade and sweeties!!
> this one i wanna eat everythings and just can't get enough dairy!! milk, butter, cheese.mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!
> i had awful heartburn with my boy too, haven't had any as yet.

OMG SAME HERE! With my boy i was so freakin sick it was insane!! And although I get super sick at night, its nothing compared to last time, and I had heartburn day in day out from 4 weeks til 39 weeks with him, and i have not had one single spec of it this time! I hope it means its a girl! But who really knows?!?


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha just saw how old this thread is, but she did have a girl! theres hope!


----------



## Jules

With my daughter i felt nauseous for the first 3 months without actually being sick and eating when i felt like that always helped. i had terrible spots for first three months too. and also bloated and windy :blush:

I am having all the same symptoms this time so far too, so i'm thinking another girl


----------



## BabyBoyle

Well!

Im 14wk+1. CONSTANT nausea apart from wk12 for some reason!! 

I cant eat unless i fancy it there and then, so have about 1 meal a day, cant force it down or anything..

Tiredness up to wk 8, energy is back now.. severe moods up to wk12ish..

Gone off chocolate and sweet stuff COMPLETELY (gutting!!!!!!! i love sweets!!!)


Im having a girl :) xx


----------



## Rubysd

Increase in Appetite/ Food Aversion 
Tender breast and sore nipples.
Tiredness,
Morning sickness or Nausea,
Backaches
Frequent urination


----------



## sophie22

Well my first was a boy, and I didn't get sickness, I had maybe the odd day of feeling a little queezy but that's it. This time I haven't been sick again but it's definately been stronger, especially mornings and late evenings. I've had heartburn this time and I didn't get until late second tri last time, although I've had a major heartburn issue since my last preg so it may just be that. My skin is awful this time, spots spots and more spots. I don't remember it last time so I don't know about that. I have a toddler now and am major tired, as in feel ill tired, it's awful. Had that last time though. Sore breasts. Worse than last time.


----------

